# Topless men?



## samyeagar

Another thread got me thinking about this one. Yes, I know in most places it is perfectly legal and acceptible for a man to go without a shirt. Regardless of legality or social acceptance in your locale, is a man who is topless, displaying his torso sexually charged? Does it elicit a sexual response in women?


----------



## Jellybeans

Depends entirely on the man and whether I am sexually attracted to him.

For instance, this... Yes.


----------



## samyeagar

Interesting that I didn't specifiy a positive or negative sexual response, but the immediate direction was towards the positive. So would it be safe to assume that someone like Danny Devito would elicit a negative sexual response?


----------



## Cosmos

I voted No, because the only time a topless man is likely to elicit a sexual response from me is if I'm already sexually attracted to him. A random topless man doesn't make me feel in the slightest bit horny.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I live where it is cold and rainy all the time and therefore, it is quite odd to see any man without a shirt on. Even in the height of summer, I can't think of men going around without shirts on, not even at the beach (our beaches aren't warm). So I have been conditioned not to even think about it as it literally never happens.

Then if I visit the south where it is hot, I see men of all ages, shapes and sizes walking around with no shirts on...and I have to admit it makes me kinda go "ew"...because as I said, I am just conditioned not to expect men to be exposed like that.

No, it doesn't elicit a sexual response.

However...if I'm in Hawaii and on the beach (where in my mind, it is not inappropriate to go shirtless) and a man with a hot body is walking around then yes, it would elicit a sexual response...but I would look away and not stare because it would be rude.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I did have a guy one time trying to elicit a sexual response in me by going shirtless, in public...and it just made me think he looked like a fool.

And he didn't have a great bod, anyway...so I was never sure why he thought it would be sexy to me.


----------



## Jellybeans

samyeagar said:


> Interesting that I didn't specifiy a positive or negative sexual response, but the immediate direction was towards the positive. So would it be safe to assume that someone like Danny Devito would elicit a negative sexual response?


From me, no. You did not specify positive or negative but you asked in your poll weather it elicited a sexual response so I would have to be attracted for someone to illicit sexual response from me. If I'm not attracted to somebody, it is not going to elicit a sexual response
[/size]


----------



## samyeagar

Not really saying only in person either, just in general, pictures and things like that included. It seems like it is going in the direction that if the guy is hot, atractive, then yes it does, if he isn't then no it doesn't.


----------



## greenfern

For me there is no such think for me as a "negative" sexual response. A sexually attractive & topless man (or woman) would elicit a sexual response. But probably not more so than a sexually attractive man in a suit, or jeans & a t-shirt, ... so maybe the act of toplessness is not what is sexually attractive.


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> Not really saying only in person either, just in general, pictures and things like that included. It seems like it is going in the direction that if the guy is hot, atractive, then yes it does, if he isn't then no it doesn't.


Did you expect a different direction?


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Did you expect a different direction?


No. Not at all actually. It basically confirms that when it comes to skin showing, men and women are not much different. Something I have believed for a really long time.

I suspect that men argue that women aren't as into the physical to make themselves feel better, and women aregue that they aren't to make themselves feel less shallow than the men they call shallow.

I think that men and women are very similar in this regard.


----------



## Faithful Wife

So you expected the answer "yes if he's hot, no if he's not"?


----------



## minebeloved

Random topless guy = no sexual response
My guy topless, of course there will be a response...a response that he will like


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> So you expected the answer "yes if he's hot, no if he's not"?


I expected something along the lines of what men are accused of doing...looking at a woman and saying yes or no within seconds.

I also know, just from being here at TAM, that there are a lot of women for whom a topless man, it is just as sexually charged as it is for men and topless women.

And also, just because a woman can look at a topless guy and think wow, he's hot, and move on, that is still a sexual response. A sexual response does not mean you are wanting to have sex with him right then and there, or even want to have sex with him.

The response you are talking about, the one that has been made on this thread a couple of times does seem to be in line with how men view topless women as well.


----------



## samyeagar

minebeloved said:


> *Random topless guy = no sexual response*
> 
> My guy topless, of course there will be a response...a response that he will like




No even a wow, he's hot thought, maybe a double take before moving on and never thinking of him again?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Do you mean "sexual response" as in, a flutter of chick wood? And is that how you would mean it if asking a guy?

Or by "sexual response" do you just mean the type of sexual visual attraction that "makes you look" even just a glance?


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Do you mean "sexual response" as in, a flutter of chick wood? And is that how you would mean it if asking a guy?
> 
> Or by "sexual response" do you just mean the type of sexual visual attraction that "makes you look" even just a glance?


Both are sexual responses  If I was asking a guy, it'd be both. It's kind of different degrees of the same thing isn't it?

How about this. Do you feel that mens upper bodies are sexualized by women?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Only the hot ones.


----------



## Faithful Wife

See (IMO) women's upper bodies are hot because they have boobs...mens are hot (to me) only when they are muscly (not freak show, just nice and good).


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Only the hot ones.


So yes, topless men are sexualized, much in the same way that topless women are sexualized?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Sam, most dudes wouldn't fall in that category, though. So are they?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Again...women have boobs....so they are going to be sexualized if topless to a much higher degree than men are.


----------



## Another Planet

Jellybeans said:


> Depends entirely on the man and whether I am sexually attracted to him.
> 
> For instance, this... Yes.


He looks incredibly gay there. I'm sorry I had to say it, not that I care I just think it is funny that women swoon over gay/bi guys.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> See (IMO) women's upper bodies are hot because they have boobs...mens are hot (to me) only when they are muscly (not freak show, just nice and good).


Which is why although I am not a muscle man I do my best to stay fit and healthy with a trim torso for my wife and for me. And I think my bod is pretty good for my age.


As regards the sexual attraction for women does context have some bearing on the sexiness or not?


For instance dude posing and flexing and basically saying "feast your eyes ladies because I'm so hot" = blech or meh, what an arrogant pr**k.

Counter that with guy working, chopping wood or doing other man stuff oblivious to his fine looking torso.

Or perhaps on the beach, in the water playing with his children again unaware of his fine looking bod.

I think the 'natural' acting guy would be more likely to attract a response of "Isn't he lovely" not necessarily an overtly sexual response but an appreciation of a nice looking guy.

However, having said that, I'm probably completely wrong. What do I know, I'm only a chap.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Sam, most dudes wouldn't fall in that category, though. So are they?


BTW...this has nothing what so ever to do with my STBW 

So it's a matter of numbers to a certain extent then? If there were more hot guys to fall into this category, then they would be more sexualized?


----------



## RedRose14

I voted "yes" and I'm surprised that more people voted "no". Obviously I would need to find the man attractive, and for instance if he had a huge beer belly this would be a turn off, but in general, I find men's torsos sexy, their chests, muscles, hairy chests, biceps, forearms, that snail trail going down from their belly button to their bits and pieces ... I find all that sexy


----------



## Faithful Wife

"If there were more hot guys to fall into this category, then they would be more sexualized?"

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh said: "For instance dude posing and flexing and basically saying "feast your eyes ladies because I'm so hot" = blech or meh, what an arrogant pr**k."

I literally can't imagine this happening, ever, anywhere. Does it?


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh said: "For instance dude posing and flexing and basically saying "feast your eyes ladies because I'm so hot" = blech or meh, what an arrogant pr**k."
> 
> I literally can't imagine this happening, ever, anywhere. Does it?


Yes, on the beach, at a park, barbecues etc. I've seen it many times.

And often it's from somebody that I feel has an inferior bod to me.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Faithful Wife said:


> Again...women have boobs....so they are going to be sexualized if topless to a much higher degree than men are.


Exactly.

This question may have something to do with a post in another thread where OP posted something along the lines that a topless man is sexually charged as much as a woman. I disagreed.  

In our society, not everywhere mind you, a topless woman is much more sexually charged than a man. That's why women can't go around topless showing their entire breasts and nipples, but men can. A man's nipples just doesn't have the same reaction in our society.


----------



## samyeagar

RedRose14 said:


> I voted "yes" and I'm surprised that more people voted "no". Obviously I would need to find the man attractive, and for instance if he had a huge beer belly this would be a turn off, but in general, I find men's torsos sexy, their chests, muscles, hairy chests, biceps, forearms, that snail trail going down from their belly button to their bits and pieces ... I find all that sexy


So maybe a better way to ask the question is simply do women find topless men's torso's sexy? I suppose it would be fair to assume a decent level of attractiveness along with that much as you described with the beer belly. Sort of along the lines of men finding topless women attractive...if she has a beer belly, stretchmarked boobs hanging down to her waist would be a turn off.


----------



## samyeagar

Coffee Amore said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This question may have something to do with a post in another thread where OP posted something along the lines that a topless man is sexually charged as much as a woman. I disagreed.
> 
> In our society, not everywhere mind you, a topless woman is much more sexually charged than a man. That's why women can't go around topless showing their entire breasts and nipples, but men can. A man's nipples just doesn't have the same reaction in our society.


With the implication that a sexy topless man does not mean as much to a woman as a sexy topless woman does to a man....


----------



## SimplyAmorous

That picture by Jelly beans is HOT....once French Fry put one on here of some Lanky topless man in blue jeans...I got a shiver down my spine with that one.....



> *Another Planet said*: *He looks incredibly gay there. I'm sorry I had to say it, not that I care I just think it is funny that women swoon over gay/bi guys.*


Oh had to laugh at this.. I have been accused of finding Gay men good looking all my life.. what can I say.. I like Betas... I guess it shows in looks too.. I find nothing at all sexy about men like Jess James... YUCK!... the more ALPHA Hollywood types or some Jockish rugged football hero ...we all have our individual tastes....

I remember a thread like this... dissecting attraction vs _____ I forget now ... I guess I am lost on what I even learned in it after so many months...

To this I say...without having an emotional attachment with any of these gorgeous topless men running around, mostly we'd see this on the beach.... I just don't see the big deal...enjoying the view.... I would be looking.. .that's human nature, I'd also be looking at the women with the G-string .... but I'd only get the shiver when I looked at the men..

And it's purely FLEETING....once this passes..you don't even think of him again...there is NOTHING there... it's hollow, it's enjoying a moment of God's handiwork...

That's how I look upon it.. and feel the same about my husband viewing the beauties on the beach.. those women have nothing over me.. a younger body... but they are not Me.. I know what I mean to him, he knows what he means to me. If I felt he was thinking of someone else over me...something LINGERING.... this would be a different story of course..it's all about a healthy balance and feeling deeply loved by whom you are with....this however, doesn't rip our eyes out and make us go blind. 

Reading a book right now that is explaining how the "the brain center for *LUST* is different than the brain center for *LOVE*"...Knowledge of this phenomenon is made possible by PET scans & other new technologies...found that pretty interesting... just half way through the book though.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Wow!

I find the responses on this thread fascinating.
Must be a cultural thing.

Any of you ladies ever been to the Caribbean?

Toplesss well built men ,are the norm.

I know for certain , lots of women like the feel of abs , chiseled pecs , shoulders and so on.
However, I cant ever remember hearing a woman say that she's aroused by the sight of a topless man. But I've heard them say they are aroused by a man's butt and legs. In fact I know some women who like looking at professional football [ soccer] just because of that.
My take is that down here, skinny jeans for men ,would be in vogue for a looooong while.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Wow!
> 
> I find the responses on this thread fascinating.
> Must be acuultural thing.
> 
> Any of you ladies ever been to the Caribbean?
> 
> Toplesss men ,are the norm.
> 
> I know for certain , lots of women like the feel of abs , chiseled pecs , shoulders and so on.
> I cant ever remember hearing a woman say that she's aroused by the sight of a topless man. But I've heard them say they are aroused by a man's butt and legs. In fact I know some women who like looking at professional football [ soccer] just because of that.



Yep, agree.

Very common for men here to be topless in the summer.

I don't know if it is sexually attractive but Mrs Wysh has said she outright loves to see the trim me compared to the slightly out of shape me from 10 years ago.

Get plenty of little touches to my tummy and chest to bear witness to that.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh said: "Yes, on the beach, at a park, barbecues etc. I've seen it many times.

And often it's from somebody that I feel has an inferior bod to me."

I have literally never seen this. But again, I live in a cold, wet climate...no guy is ever without a shirt on. The one time I mentioned some guy was trying to impress me...the reason he looked like a fool is that we were at a national state park with hundreds and hundreds of people around, families, all ages...not ONE man without a shirt without him, and it was completely inappropriate.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh said: "Yes, on the beach, at a park, barbecues etc. I've seen it many times.
> 
> And often it's from somebody that I feel has an inferior bod to me."
> 
> I have literally never seen this. But again, I live in a cold, wet climate...no guy is ever without a shirt on. The one time I mentioned some guy was trying to impress me...the reason he looked like a fool is that we were at a national state park with hundreds and hundreds of people around, families, all ages...not ONE man without a shirt without him, and it was completely inappropriate.


I imagine it would have been just as inappropriate if it was a woman in her bikini top doing the same thing.

Guys go topless around here all the time too in the summer as it's pretty hot and sunny. The guys are just as bad as the women when it comes to showing off what they have.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh said: "Yes, on the beach, at a park, barbecues etc. I've seen it many times.
> 
> And often it's from somebody that I feel has an inferior bod to me."
> 
> I have literally never seen this. But again, I live in a cold, wet climate...no guy is ever without a shirt on. The one time I mentioned some guy was trying to impress me...the reason he looked like a fool is that we were at a national state park with hundreds and hundreds of people around, families, all ages...not ONE man without a shirt without him, and it was completely inappropriate.


There always has to be one dork. It's the rules!


Yes, quite warm here in the summer, nothing like CM's place though.

And a great family outing is to go down the beach for the day, a bit of lunch, a swim and then spark up the Barbie later. 

Practically all the guys go topless.

Whether they get admiring glances from the women I don't know, I suspect it just becomes a case of once you've seen 50 or so guys bare chests on the beach you've seen 'em all.

Topless women are generally to be found on some of the smaller out of the way beaches.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well, even our beaches are cold...so no topless dudes there.

But we do have a large gay community, and there are topless dudes in gay bars...and yes it is considered sexually arousing to the other gay guys, no matter what they look like.


----------



## samyeagar

So then what about other situations? On TV, in magazines, adverts, movies? Things like that?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Same answer, Sam...if hot (ie: nice body), then yes.


----------



## Jellybeans

Another Planet said:


> I'm sorry I had to say it, not that I care* I just think it is funny that women swoon over gay/bi guys*.


I do not *swoon* over gay guys.


----------



## Jellybeans

SimplyAmorous said:


> That picture by Jelly beans is HOT.....


Right?!


----------



## Faithful Wife

If women didn't have boobs, men wouldn't notice us topless either.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Same answer, Sam...if hot (ie: nice body), then yes.


So again, ultimately not much difference between men and women?


----------



## Cosmos

samyeagar said:


> So then what about other situations? On TV, in magazines, adverts, movies? Things like that?


We notice, but not in the same way men notice a topless woman. I think a man's response to women's breasts is not only far greater, but also more of a hardwired biological response.


----------



## jitterbug73

In public when I see a man topless I think he's a moron. On tv I find it very sexually attractive if he is in good shape. My husband topless ( not so much). I usually pat his belly and beep his moobs. You would think he would care,but nope. Jelly beans picture of Alexander Skarsgard I could look at all day shirt on or off. I Love him.


----------



## Faithful Wife

No, Sam....men will notice a topless woman because she HAS BOOBS. For the most part, even average boobs are HOT to men (and to me). 

Most average men don't have bodies a woman would have a sexual response to when topless.

So, no. A woman doesn't have to have a "hot body" for a man to want to see her boobs and have a sexual response.


----------



## WyshIknew

I think everyone appreciates a bit of eye candy, surely?


----------



## WyshIknew

jitterbug73 said:


> In public when I see a man topless I think he's a moron. On tv I find it very sexually attractive if he is in good shape. My husband topless ( not so much). I usually pat his belly and beep his moobs. You would think he would care,but nope. Jelly beans picture of Alexander Skarsgard I could look at all day shirt on or off. I Love him.


I'll remember that in 6 months time when I'm down the beach.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh..."the beach" isn't really the same as "out in public".


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh..."the beach" isn't really the same as "out in public".


There are usually a lot of people about.


----------



## clipclop2

Ihave no sexual response to a topless man except for my husband. It would take dwelling on a man to be aroused in any way and I don't remember ever having the desire based on a bare chest. 

I have often wondered if men are intimidated by a guy with a good physique though. They don't show up naked in movies as much as women do and I figure it is for a reason more than just trying to attract men to movies.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh...but it still isn't the same. Being shirtless in a mall is going to be different than shirtless at a crowded beach.


----------



## WyshIknew

jitterbug73 said:


> In public when I see a man topless I think he's a moron. On tv I find it very sexually attractive if he is in good shape. My husband topless ( not so much). I usually pat his belly and beep his moobs. You would think he would care,but nope. Jelly beans picture of Alexander Skarsgard I could look at all day shirt on or off. I Love him.


If it's an appropriate situation I don't see the problem.

I take care of my body and keep it slim and taut for my wife.

But in an appropriate situation with my shirt off you would think I was a moron because I didn't look like Alexander Whatsisname?


----------



## Jellybeans

I want for Christmas is... Jason Momoa.


----------



## tulsy

Faithful Wife said:


> See (IMO) *women's upper bodies are hot because they have boobs*...mens are hot (to me) only when they are muscly (not freak show, just nice and good).


No, not all. Plenty of ugly breasts out there. I think most chicks have "okay" titz, but very few have a great rack. Not every woman with boobs is hot. Boobs do not automatically make a woman hot.



Faithful Wife said:


> No, Sam....men will notice a topless woman because she HAS BOOBS. For the most part, even average boobs are HOT to men (and to me).
> Most average men don't have bodies a woman would have a sexual response to when topless.
> So, no. A woman doesn't have to have a "hot body" for a man to want to see her boobs and have a sexual response.


You find the average female boob hot? Hot enough to have a sexual response? I'm a man and I don't. I appreciate a nice boob (ie: Emily Ratajkowski), but most "average" boobs really aren't that great, IMO. 



samyeagar said:


> So yes, topless men are sexualized, much in the same way that topless women are sexualized?


For sure. Often, women will be more open in expressing their "thumbs-up" for a dude than men would for a woman. Sometimes the expression is even physical touch...I've had women walk up to me when I'm topless and feel my arms and chest like it's nothing, but I would NEVER do that to a woman.



Faithful Wife said:


> Sam, most dudes wouldn't fall in that category, though. So are they?


Most women wouldn't fall into that category either. The average boob isn't that hot, just like the average guy prolly isn't that hot. Still, a nice rack on a girl will attract attention, just like a guy with a nice chest will. 



Faithful Wife said:


> Again...women have boobs....so they are going to be sexualized if topless to a much higher degree than men are.


I disagree, only because it lumps all women's breasts in the "hot" category again. Most boobs look much better IN the bra. IMO, most women aren't "hot", and most women don't have a great rack. 



Coffee Amore said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This question may have something to do with a post in another thread where OP posted something along the lines that a topless man is sexually charged as much as a woman. I disagreed.
> 
> In our society, not everywhere mind you, a topless woman is much more sexually charged than a man. That's why women can't go around topless showing their entire breasts and nipples, but men can. A man's nipples just doesn't have the same reaction in our society.


I think people assume the women who would be topless are also "hot". I live in a city where women can legally walk around topless if they want to. Some do. Most don't. The ones that do, you really wish they didn't. It's like when you are on holidays and the beach is clothing optional....the naked folk usually aren't in the most desirable physical condition.

If anything, this question references the thread where a husband found pictures of his wife with a hot ex, the ex topless and they two of them touching each other...some people insist this is not sexual at all and the guy is out of line to even think so. Well, any woman who has ever touched my bare chest did it in a sexually playful way. They guy in the picture was "hot", and her hands were on his bare chest.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh...but it still isn't the same. Being shirtless in a mall is going to be different than shirtless at a crowded beach.


Obviously context, situation, culture and appropriateness come into play.

But many guys aren't doing it to titivate or show off, it's just more comfortable when it's damn hot.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh said: "But in an appropriate situation with my shirt off you would think I was a moron because I didn't look like Alexander Whatsisname?"

To me, being shirtless in an inappropriate situation you'd look like a moron no matter what your body looked like.


----------



## WyshIknew

Jellybeans said:


> I want for Christmas is... Jason Momoa.


See, I could never 'compete' with this or that Alexander guy but I wouldn't be ashamed to bare my chest next to them. I do the best with what I've got.


----------



## Faithful Wife

tulsy said: "You find the average female boob hot? Hot enough to have a sexual response? I'm a man and I don't. I appreciate a nice boob (ie: Emily Ratajkowski), but most "average" boobs really aren't that great, IMO."


Small ones, bigguns, average ones, freak show ones, itty bitty's...I like 'em all. I like some more than others, but definitely "average" ones would make me look.

My husband is the same, but he is definitely a boob man so the bigger the better, to him. He'd still look even if not big, though.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh said: "But many guys aren't doing it to titivate or show off, it's just more comfortable when it's damn hot."

That's why it's "appropriate".


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Jellybeans said:


> *I do not *swoon* over gay guys.*


 If a gay guy is good looking to me physically... I can still say >>

"*Hey he is hot, what a shame*!"... 

I've only watched that Big Bang Theory like 2 times..which did I think was the cutest... not knowing it at the time.. the GAY ONE ...forget his name *>>*







..I just find him very good looking. Just being honest.. 

I didn't even know this -till I posted his picture on here & someone told me.. figures! ..I told my husband and he said he wouldn't tell anyone that... Hey, it's just TAM ! 

My husband is not Gay for the record...He is so straight he doesn't even want to see the man in Porn... which I think is a little ridiculous...but that's him.


----------



## minebeloved

clipclop2 said:


> Ihave no sexual response to a topless man except for my husband. It would take dwelling on a man to be aroused in any way and I don't remember ever having the desire based on a bare chest.
> 
> I have often wondered if men are intimidated by a guy with a good physique though. They don't show up naked in movies as much as women do and I figure it is for a reason more than just trying to attract men to movies.


:iagree: I would have to agree with you clip clop. My sweetheart is currently a bit chubby not the trimmest guy in the world, but I'm totally turned on by him. My connection to him is different than some random topless guy. So just seeing some guys bare chest isn't going to produce a sexual response. Not even a 'oh he's hott'.
When I first saw met sweety I wasn't attracted to him. It was only when we talked and talked 5+ hours at a time, that I realized I really did love him. The relationship evolved over time and become a lot stronger I realized I loved him, and that I didn't want to stop what we had, we were friends turned long distance lovers... I lived in usa he lived in japan. This attraction is what makes me become turned on. So for me, just seeing a guy with his shirt off, isn't going to do anything. Guy's chest is not like a taboo. I think part of the difference is, boobs are seen as a taboo in our country. It's something that should be covered. Men's bear chests haven't been hyper-sexualized like women's boob have. Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## staarz21

tulsy said:


> No, not all. Plenty of ugly breasts out there. I think most chicks have "okay" titz, but very few have a great rack. Not every woman with boobs is hot. Boobs do not automatically make a woman hot.
> 
> 
> 
> You find the average female boob hot? Hot enough to have a sexual response? I'm a man and I don't. I appreciate a nice boob (ie: Emily Ratajkowski), but most "average" boobs really aren't that great, IMO. *Please define average. Are we talking saggy, scars, stretchmarks, freckles, small, big, what is average to you? From the way it sounds, if they aren't photo shopped boobs, they're ugly. The woman you referenced has fairly large breasts for her small frame. They are very nice, I will give her that, But she is 22-23 years old and they are also Photoshopped in her photos. For you those are perfect breasts, for someone else...they may not be. It's all perspective.The sames goes for the ladies who say they see a dud on TV and he is totally hot, but in real life if they see an average guy, not so much. TV is warping the minds of people lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. Often, women will be more open in expressing their "thumbs-up" for a dude than men would for a woman. Sometimes the expression is even physical touch...I've had women walk up to me when I'm topless and feel my arms and chest like it's nothing, but I would NEVER do that to a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Most women wouldn't fall into that category either. The average boob isn't that hot, just like the average guy prolly isn't that hot. Still, a nice rack on a girl will attract attention, just like a guy with a nice chest will.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, only because it lumps all women's breasts in the "hot" category again. Most boobs look much better IN the bra. IMO, most women aren't "hot", and most women don't have a great rack.
> 
> 
> 
> I think people assume the women who would be topless are also "hot". I live in a city where women can legally walk around topless if they want to. Some do. Most don't. The ones that do, you really wish they didn't. It's like when you are on holidays and the beach is clothing optional....the naked folk usually aren't in the most desirable physical condition.
> 
> If anything, this question references the thread where a husband found pictures of his wife with a hot ex, the ex topless and they two of them touching each other...some people insist this is not sexual at all and the guy is out of line to even think so. Well, any woman who has ever touched my bare chest did it in a sexually playful way. They guy in the picture was "hot", and her hands were on his bare chest.


----------



## Jellybeans

SimplyAmorous said:


> If a gay guy is good looking to me physically... I can still say Hey he is hot


 Me, too. I appreciate all hotness, I just don't swoon after gay men.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Well where we live, it can get HOT...90's ... so it is not all that crazy to see shirtless men- cutting the grass, working in their yards.. not really out in public, not allowed to go in stores/ restaurants like that....

I can't say I have ever looked upon them as morons for this..doesn't really bother me... Unless I am missing the context of this thread all together, wouldn't be the 1st time... people all have their individual quirks, makes life interesting...I can think of a lot more unruly behavior to = "Moron-hood"... for me anyway.


----------



## minebeloved

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too. I appreciate all hotness, I just don't swoon after gay men.


so would you say hotness is face or body...
i think face trumps body

and personality/ chemistry trumps all 9 times out of 10


----------



## staarz21

Now if he looked like this:
View attachment 13177



This definitely sparks some sexual desire for me lol. I would probably stare and creep him out.


----------



## Faithful Wife

SA said: "I can't say I have ever looked upon them as morons for this..."

The "moron" thing was just for Wysh's example of a shirtless man in public flexing and looking like "hey baby, check me out".


----------



## Jellybeans

minebeloved said:


> so would you say hotness is face or body...
> i think face trumps body


It all depends.

But to me, the sexiest thing on a man is his mind. 

A smart man gets me every time. 

I agree w/ you about personality/chemistry. I have felt chemistry w/ men who are not at all classically handsome or even considered hot by a lot of women.


----------



## WyshIknew

clipclop2 said:


> Ihave no sexual response to a topless man except for my husband. It would take dwelling on a man to be aroused in any way and I don't remember ever having the desire based on a bare chest.
> 
> I have often wondered if men are intimidated by a guy with a good physique though. They don't show up naked in movies as much as women do and I figure it is for a reason more than just trying to attract men to movies.


Nope.


Not intimidated here.

Confident in what I have.

I could be more muscly perhaps but I'm happy with slimish and tautish.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too. I appreciate all hotness, *I just don't swoon after gay men.*


Swoon is a pretty intense feeling...I looked the meaning up >> I am sure you aren't fainting - ha ha... 

*To swoon *: To be overwhelmed by ecstatic joy, a state of ecstasy or rapture. 

1. To faint from extreme emotion.
2. To be overwhelmed by ecstatic joy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> SA said: "I can't say I have ever looked upon them as morons for this..."
> 
> The "moron" thing was just for Wysh's example of a shirtless man in public flexing and looking like "hey baby, check me out".


Yeah, I missed this and I would agree .. as I so often go for the shy humble characters, those type would turn me off more than anyone... even if they were cute, I'd say to myself.. ."what a conceited _______".. I'm there with you Faithful Wife !


----------



## Cosmos

WyshIknew said:


> I think everyone appreciates a bit of eye candy, surely?


Only if it's potential brain candy, too. One of the reasons, perhaps, why the likes of Mr Beckham has never elicited a single flicker of interest from me


----------



## Cosmos

WyshIknew said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Not intimidated here.
> 
> Confident in what I have.
> 
> I could be more muscly perhaps but I'm happy with slimish and tautish.


Wysh, you know perfectly well that you've got a body that most men half your age would die for, so cut it out!


----------



## WyshIknew

His wife is like a stick insect too.

I'd be scared I'd snap her.

I fink they are both a bit fick.


Got pots of money though.


----------



## WyshIknew

Cosmos said:


> Wysh, you know perfectly well that you've got a body that most men half your age would die for, so cut it out!


*Sigh*

Ok, you're mean, I was having fun.


----------



## jitterbug73

Wysh, I was thinking more about walking down the street. If they are at the beach playing volleyball, swimming etc its appropriate. Anywhere a woman could get by wearing a swimsuit.


----------



## Cosmos

WyshIknew said:


> His wife is like a stick insect too.
> 
> I'd be scared I'd snap her.
> 
> I fink they are both a bit fick.
> 
> 
> Got pots of money though.


I fink ver bofe a likkle fick, too


----------



## WyshIknew

jitterbug73 said:


> Wysh, I was thinking more about walking down the street. If they are at the beach playing volleyball, swimming etc its appropriate. Anywhere a woman could get by wearing a swimsuit.


Yes, thought that was what you meant, just funning a bit.

I think there are more occasions where it is ok for a guy to have his shirt off than for a woman to walk around in a swim suit though.

Not sure, probably comes down to a culture thing again.


----------



## Ikaika

WyshIknew said:


> See, I could never 'compete' with this or that Alexander guy but I wouldn't be ashamed to bare my chest next to them. I do the best with what I've got.


But you did bare your chest once with interesting paraphernalia in the background 

My bare chest is typical at home and more a matter of comfort. Living in the tropics lends itself to the lifestyle. It helps when swimming to have as little clothing as possible, it a drag, literally.


----------



## WyshIknew

To return to Sam's thread, it seems that at the moment approximately 40% of women would get a sexual response from seeing a mans chest.

I wonder what the reverse would be with men seeing women in swimwear?


----------



## treyvion

Jellybeans said:


> Depends entirely on the man and whether I am sexually attracted to him.
> 
> For instance, this... Yes.


So it be automatic with this gentlemen?


----------



## WyshIknew

drerio said:


> But you did bare your chest once with interesting paraphernalia in the background
> 
> My bare chest is typical at home and more a matter of comfort. Living in the tropics lends itself to the lifestyle. It helps when swimming to have as little clothing as possible, it a drag, literally.


----------



## Ikaika

WyshIknew said:


>


Nothing to be embarrassed about. Hands down you are way better dresser than I will ever be and lets face it - A man who can dress well and has your sense of confidence humor (and you accent helps) will always have to beat the ladies back. 

But, as I know you, being married to your wife is all that really matters.


----------



## Holland

I enjoy looking at topless men in pictures. On the beach it is accepted and the norm. But if I see a guy walking around topless, anywhere but the beach I view him as a complete tool.


----------



## WyshIknew

drerio said:


> But you did bare your chest once with interesting paraphernalia in the background
> 
> My bare chest is typical at home and more a matter of comfort. Living in the tropics lends itself to the lifestyle. It helps when swimming to have as little clothing as possible, it a drag, literally.


What are the rules in bars and restaurants there?

Here, small beach side places are cool with bare chested men but go inland even a few hundred yards, or in any of the larger establishments and bare chests are a no no and you won't get served.

You can take your shirt off in some of the places if you are outside but must put it on inside.


----------



## Ikaika

WyshIknew said:


> What are the rules in bars and restaurants there?
> 
> Here, small beach side places are cool with bare chested men but go inland even a few hundred yards, or in any of the larger establishments and bare chests are a no no and you won't get served.
> 
> You can take your shirt off in some of the places if you are outside but must put it on inside.


You can wear shorts (not beach shorts), shirt required as well as foot ware (however does not imply close toed shoes necessarily). Last time I was in a bar (pub) was years ago. Simply can't afford $5 - $7/beer. Plus, I don't drink any longer, so I would be a designated driver.


----------



## Ikaika

Holland said:


> I enjoy looking at topless men in pictures. On the beach it is accepted and the norm. But if I see a guy walking around topless, anywhere but the beach I view him as a complete tool.


Home, beach or pool, only place I go topless. I am not into drawing attention plus I certainly don't think I am "all that". Only care if my wife likes what she sees and she does. 

Needless to say I maintain my health not for hedonistic reasons but as my wife would say it is icing on the cake


----------



## WyshIknew

drerio said:


> Home, beach or pool, only place I go topless. I am not into drawing attention plus I certainly don't think I am "all that". Only care if my wife likes what she sees and she does.
> 
> Needless to say I maintain my health not for hedonistic reasons but as my wife would say it is icing on the cake


Yep, this is me too.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Holland said:


> I enjoy looking at topless men in pictures. On the beach it is accepted and the norm. But if I see a guy walking around topless, anywhere but the beach I view him as a complete tool.


Maybe it's the geographic location and norms in each area, but on the west coast you see barechested guys at the park playing frisbee or jogging, at courts playing basketball or volleyball. That seems appropriate attire to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oregon is on the West Coast and no, this doesn't happen...so you must be only considering California to be "West Coast".


----------



## Coffee Amore

Faithful Wife said:


> Oregon is on the West Coast and no, this doesn't happen...so you must be only considering California to be "West Coast".


California and Hawaii...


----------



## Jellybeans

treyvion said:


> So it be automatic with this gentlemen?


Yep


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes, Oregon, Washington and Alaska...West Coast, not shirtless weather.

But...I have visited places in the deep south where men are literally walking down the street shirtless. And because it is swelteringly hot, it isn't inappropriate. It will never be that hot in Oregon. LOL!


----------



## Shoto1984

So the pics that have been posted are of guys who have shaved/waxed their chests. For those that found those guys attractive.. is the lack of hair a part of the attractiveness?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Not for me, I like some hair. But the bod will get the nod anyway if they look like those pics.


----------



## alexm

Faithful Wife said:


> Only the hot ones.


I think this is probably tongue in cheek (if so, then lol!)

I wanted to avoid chiming in here, because this question was posed because of one of my posts...

I would like to point out that not all topless women are attractive, either. I would say that just as many men look bad without a top on, as women.

Therefore, your "only the hot ones" comment is a moot point, as it is exactly the same the other way 'round.

And although I am not a woman, I have many female friends. Around here, there are beaches, and it can also get very very hot in the summer. Trust me when I tell you, my female friends check out guys just as much as us guys check out women. And these women are from all walks of life.

My best guess to answer this question (being a man and all!) is that it is not shocking to see men without tops, whether you're in a city/country where this is uncommon, or not. They're at the very least, all over magazines, movies and TV. As for topless women, it is rare on this side of the pond, but in much of the rest of the world, it is common.

ALTHOUGH, you are much less likely to see a topless woman walking down the street than a man, anywhere in the world. Breasts are sexualized, much like things like ankles are in some countries, legs used to be in North America, etc etc etc.

I do not believe that a topless man = a topless woman, HOWEVER, I DO believe it can, and does, elicit much the same response in either sex.

Lastly, by saying something is sexualized, does not mean it is sexy to YOU. Seeing a topless man and saying "wow, great body" and being turned on, is sexualized. Seeing a topless man and saying "ew, put a shirt on" is also sexualized. It just doesn't elicit the same "positive" response. Seeing a topless man and not having any response of any kind - THAT is non-sexualized. But 9 times out of 10, it will get some sort of response in your brain.

To see a guy that's super hot until he takes his shirt off and he has 3 nipples, the chest hair of an old camel, and a beer gut, elicits a response. He's still attractive looking, but his body generated a negative sexual response. Same can be said about a super hot woman who takes her top off and her boobs sag to her belly button. It delivers a negative sexual response.

But it's putting any of this in that train of thought that makes it sexualized. It's human nature to be attracted to the body, whether it male or female, and the chest/breasts, butt, and vagina/penis is all part of that. Some (most?  ) women don't find penises attractive, but they love butts. Some love male chests. Some men don't have a thing for boobs, some do.


----------



## Ikaika

Shoto1984 said:


> So the pics that have been posted are of guys who have shaved/waxed their chests. For those that found those guys attractive.. is the lack of hair a part of the attractiveness?


Whoa now, some of us just don't have the right genetics


----------



## Faithful Wife

alexm said: "Around here, there are beaches, and it can also get very very hot in the summer. Trust me when I tell you, my female friends check out guys just as much as us guys check out women. And these women are from all walks of life."


And do they check out the dudes with average bodies (or worse), or the dudes with hot bodies?


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Not for me, I like some hair. But the bod will get the nod anyway if they look like those pics.


Those are probably the top 1% of guys.

I'm quite happy, considering my age to be in the top 20%. I'm pretty sure I get some 'nods' but ultimately, as drerio says, there is only one 'nod' that matters and that is the one from your wife.

I think she gives me a 9 out of 10 as she told me I was just starting to get a little tummy again.

But I'll soon trim that back down once I am able to get on to my weights.


----------



## Ikaika

WyshIknew said:


> Those are probably the top 1% of guys.
> 
> I'm quite happy, considering my age to be in the top 20%. I'm pretty sure I get some 'nods' but ultimately, as drerio says, there is only one 'nod' that matters and that is the one from your wife.
> 
> I think she gives me a 9 out of 10 as she told me I was just starting to get a little tummy again.
> 
> But I'll soon trim that back down once I am able to get on to my weights.


My wife the other night ran her hands up and down my torso and smiled, no ranking but what followed says it all. Who cares what anyone else thinks 

If I were single I probably would not even rank in the top 1,000.


----------



## Bellavista

Holland said:


> I enjoy looking at topless men in pictures. On the beach it is accepted and the norm. But if I see a guy walking around topless, anywhere but the beach I view him as a complete tool.


Same, and there are plenty of them around here, as we are on the coast and it gets hot. I just look at the tools and wannabes wandering around the streets and the shops without their shirts and wonder how hard it is to throw even a singlet top on.

The males who wander around shirtless do nothing for me, I don't feel lust for them at all. H rarely goes without a shirt, only if he is getting in the pool, I do love to touch his chest, he is not hairy and his skin is so soft.


----------



## bbdad

I am in the desert. It is frequent to see guys without shirts during the warmer months. If you are outside at 118°F, you will want minimal clothing as well.

My friends joke and say if they looked like me, they would be shirtless in -40°F as well. I will be shirtless around the house, but I typically put on a tank top if I am going to be outside. I don't mind running around shirtless, but I prefer a tank top. Most off the rack shirts are not broad enough across the shoulders (or hang like curtains at my waist) and become uncomfortable.


----------



## greenfern

"Seeing a topless man and saying "ew, put a shirt on" is also sexualized."

I disagree, but maybe its just semantics. To me a sexual response is inherently positive: I can be sexually excited but there is no inverse of that other than, maybe, being indifferent? Which is the same as no sexual response.

I get sexually excited by images of both men and women, and a woman with "unattractive" breasts is still much more likely to be sexually appealing to me than an attractive topless man. Man showing skin <> woman showing skin (for me!).


----------



## treyvion

I'm not sexually attracted to men, never have. But i can see ones I think are handsome to a female.


----------



## staarz21

bbdad said:


> I am in the desert. It is frequent to see guys without shirts during the warmer months. If you are outside at 118°F, you will want minimal clothing as well.
> 
> My friends joke and say if they looked like me, they would be shirtless in -40°F as well. I will be shirtless around the house, but I typically put on a tank top if I am going to be outside. I don't mind running around shirtless, but I prefer a tank top. Most off the rack shirts are not broad enough across the shoulders (or hang like curtains at my waist) and become uncomfortable.


I am also in the desert and I just giggle when I see men without shirts on mowing grass and such (the pool on base is ok and is expected) in 118 degrees because I KNOW they are feeling like their skin will crisp off at any moment. Just walking from the truck in the parking lot to the BX makes me feel like I will instantly catch fire on my bare arms if I'm wearing a tank top. I can't imagine ANYONE wanting to not wear something outside here lol. It's just difficult to find it sexy as a woman when I am thinking that his skin is probably on fire or he's sweaty or blah blah blah...our brains are constant


----------



## soccermom2three

WyshIknew said:


> As regards the sexual attraction for women does context have some bearing on the sexiness or not?
> 
> 
> For instance dude posing and flexing and basically saying "feast your eyes ladies because I'm so hot" = blech or meh, what an arrogant pr**k.
> 
> Counter that with guy working, chopping wood or doing other man stuff oblivious to his fine looking torso.
> 
> Or perhaps on the beach, in the water playing with his children again unaware of his fine looking bod.
> 
> I think the 'natural' acting guy would be more likely to attract a response of "Isn't he lovely" not necessarily an overtly sexual response but an appreciation of a nice looking guy.
> 
> However, having said that, I'm probably completely wrong. What do I know, I'm only a chap.


Yes! 

For example, I'm in Southern California so lots of guys with their shirts off at the beach or lake. Also, at the park where they are playing basketball, football or other sports and take off their shirts if they're hot. All good. 

Bad? At my kids soccer game, one of the dad's takes his shirt off while watching the game. Great body, muscles on his muscles, looked like a professional body builder. But ew! He's strutting all around after the game like, "Look at me!". Yuck. Turn off. In addition, in IMO it wasn't an appropriate place to take off your shirt.


----------



## Another Planet

SimplyAmorous said:


> That picture by Jelly beans is HOT....once French Fry put one on here of some Lanky topless man in blue jeans...I got a shiver down my spine with that one.....
> 
> Oh had to laugh at this.. I have been accused of finding Gay men good looking all my life.. what can I say.. I like Betas... I guess it shows in looks too.. I find nothing at all sexy about men like Jess James... YUCK!... the more ALPHA Hollywood types or some Jockish rugged football hero ...we all have our individual tastes....
> 
> I remember a thread like this... dissecting attraction vs _____ I forget now ... I guess I am lost on what I even learned in it after so many months...
> 
> To this I say...without having an emotional attachment with any of these gorgeous topless men running around, mostly we'd see this on the beach.... I just don't see the big deal...enjoying the view.... I would be looking.. .that's human nature, I'd also be looking at the women with the G-string .... but I'd only get the shiver when I looked at the men..
> 
> And it's purely FLEETING....once this passes..you don't even think of him again...there is NOTHING there... it's hollow, it's enjoying a moment of God's handiwork...
> 
> That's how I look upon it.. and feel the same about my husband viewing the beauties on the beach.. those women have nothing over me.. a younger body... but they are not Me.. I know what I mean to him, he knows what he means to me. If I felt he was thinking of someone else over me...something LINGERING.... this would be a different story of course..it's all about a healthy balance and feeling deeply loved by whom you are with....this however, doesn't rip our eyes out and make us go blind.
> 
> Reading a book right now that is explaining how the "the brain center for *LUST* is different than the brain center for *LOVE*"...Knowledge of this phenomenon is made possible by PET scans & other new technologies...found that pretty interesting... just half way through the book though.





Jellybeans said:


> Me, too. I appreciate all hotness, I just don't swoon after gay men.





SimplyAmorous said:


> Swoon is a pretty intense feeling...I looked the meaning up >> I am sure you aren't fainting - ha ha...
> 
> *To swoon *: To be overwhelmed by ecstatic joy, a state of ecstasy or rapture.
> 
> 1. To faint from extreme emotion.
> 2. To be overwhelmed by ecstatic joy.


I didn't go through the rest of the comments after this last quote but it obviously needs to be addressed since it is concerning my comment.....
I honestly don't care. You ladies are the ones who like a gay guys appearance.


----------



## alexm

Faithful Wife said:


> alexm said: "Around here, there are beaches, and it can also get very very hot in the summer. Trust me when I tell you, my female friends check out guys just as much as us guys check out women. And these women are from all walks of life."
> 
> 
> And do they check out the dudes with average bodies (or worse), or the dudes with hot bodies?


Which do you think? 

And we guys tend not to check out women with average (or worse) bodies. Only the ones we personally deem attractive.

However, I, personally, am more attracted to the so-called "average" body type. So those are the ones I find myself looking at. I prefer smaller breasts, even flat-chested. I like hips, and a bit of a booty, and skinny just doesn't do anything for me. Off the top of my head, Kelly Clarkson pretty much personifies my so-called physical preferences. So the girls my male friends will be ogling are not the same ones that I will be. I can very easily "ogle" a plus sized woman as long as all the curves are in the right places. I'm sure many women find larger men attractive, too, and ogle them as well.

Either way, men and women are generally doing the same thing.


----------



## alexm

greenfern said:


> "Seeing a topless man and saying "ew, put a shirt on" is also sexualized."
> 
> I disagree, but maybe its just semantics. To me a sexual response is inherently positive: I can be sexually excited but there is no inverse of that other than, maybe, being indifferent? Which is the same as no sexual response.
> 
> I get sexually excited by images of both men and women, and a woman with "unattractive" breasts is still much more likely to be sexually appealing to me than an attractive topless man. Man showing skin <> woman showing skin (for me!).


What I mean is that it's a turn off, if it's unattractive, therefore it's sexualized. The person who is turned off by it, has put it in a sexual context. It's either a turn off, or a turn on. Both are a sexual response.

No sexualization would mean no feelings one way or the other about his body specifically. If you look at a hot man with no shirt on, and your immediate reaction is "put a shirt on, you tool", you're reacting to his perceived ****iness, not the unattractiveness of his body. Therefore, what his body looks like is a moot point. You're turned off by his perceived attitude.

But if you see a guy who has no business being shirtless, and the first thing you think is just that, then you've sexualized his body. You're not likely to assume he's shirtless because he's showing off, but you'd much rather not see what he has, therefore it's about his body specifically (and how much it turns you off!)


----------



## Faithful Wife

alexm said: "Either way, men and women are generally doing the same thing."

Right, which is checking out people they find attractive.

In your previous post to me, you had made it sound like it would be surprising to know that women actually check out men. And that is why I said "right, but just the hot ones".


----------



## Created2Write

Simply put: I voted yes. But it does depend on the man whose topless. A guy could have a great body and not elicit sexual responses in me. Guys here post pictures of themselves sometimes and none of them have elicited sexual responses in me. 

However, _my_ guy topless? Some of the men I know topless? Some popular celebs topless? Absolutely yes.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Faithful Wife said:


> Again...women have boobs....so they are going to be sexualized if topless to a much higher degree than men are.


Just having boobs doesn't do it for me. Just like the common thing said here for why a woman wouldn't sexualize a guy is a beer gut, a fat chick won't register with me.

So, I think when evaluating this sort of question, you have to set some kind of standard... ie... a healthy, somewhat fit person. I'll find most healthy, active female bodies somewhat attractive. Then there are a toned athletic few who really make me double take. I don't really imagine that's much different for women... but then again, I've heard a ton of women dismiss a nice lean male body - most often saying the guy is probably too into or proud of his body.

The 50/50 split on this poll is interesting. Do you think the guy's poll would be 50/50? I don't. Perhaps fit and nice breasts = nice pecs/abs, but nice pecs/abs are rarer (god I hate the word rarer... but more rare sounds just as retarded)? I go to the gym all the time and I still struggle with getting "cut". Its tremendous work and strict diet.


----------



## silentghost

I must be of a different make here. Seeing guys topless....just doesn't phase me much. 

The only time when a topless dude phases me is when he's standing around and I'm thinking.....THERE IS SUCH THING AS UNDERARM DEODERANT OR COLOGNE...you know!!!!

I don't care if guys want to be topless....just wear some deoderant or cologne that gives off a nice smell. 
I like guys that smell nice!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife

silent...where do you see topless guys standing around?

Do you live near a beach? Or in the south?


----------



## silentghost

Faithful Wife said:


> silent...where do you see topless guys standing around?
> 
> Do you live near a beach? Or in the south?



LOL!!! Naw...I don't live down south nor near a beach.

OUr summers can be quite hot and humid...and if I'm doing a first-aid duty at car show....or event that men flock to (which is usually in the summer) alot of guys will walk around topless. And if I'm doing first-aid on someone...they'll standing around watching.


----------



## heartsbeating

Men aren't topless, they're shirtless.

The Wolverine movie, I'd give a 2 out of 5. Mostly because Mr Jackman was shirtless through-out most of it. Still, it didn't elicit a sexual response other than "..him being shirtless is saving this movie."


----------



## heartsbeating

I do like seeing my husband's back and the tops of his shoulders though... I do find that sexy, and it can elicit a response in me.


----------



## WyshIknew

Ultimately one of the reasons I work out is to look good.

I may not be a film star or that swimming bloke but I would not be embarrassed to take off my shirt next to them.

I'm confident in what I have, and I know for my age I'm pretty good compared to many guys I see.

So where I feel it is appropriate, for comfort I will remove my shirt.

If y'all think I'm a moron or whatever when I do so, then don't look.

I don't do it to show off, at my age showing off is a little redundant. But I keep fittish so that when I do remove my shirt I am not embarrassed by a beer belly.

My wife likes to run her hands over a flattish tummy and a reasonably defined chest but would have little interest in running her hands over a beer gut and moobs.

So count me in as a topless/shirtless man, so look if you want and enjoy looking at men's torsos, don't look if you don't.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"If y'all think I'm a moron or whatever when I do so, then don't look."

Where's this coming from, Wysh? No one said this. A few of us had said that if a guy is standing around flexing and going "check me out" he would look like a moron...but no one said just seeing a guy with no shirt on (in an appropriate setting) made him a moron.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> "If y'all think I'm a moron or whatever when I do so, then don't look."
> 
> Where's this coming from, Wysh? No one said this. A few of us had said that if a guy is standing around flexing and going "check me out" he would look like a moron...but no one said just seeing a guy with no shirt on (in an appropriate setting) made him a moron.







jitterbug73 said:


> In public when I see a man topless I think he's a moron.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard I could look at all day shirt on or off. I Love him.





Holland said:


> But if I see a guy walking around topless, anywhere but the beach I view him as a complete tool.




Reread my post and didn't mean to make it sound so harsh. I was just trying to say that I'll do my thing and if people don't like it then tough.

Even that sounds harsh.

Perhaps it is more that I just don't see a bare man's chest as anything noteworthy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I love when DH is without shirt.I wish he'd do more stuff without a shirt 

It definitely gets a response from me. 

and that pic of ASkars at the beginning of this thread...O.M.G.


----------



## always_alone

Another Planet said:


> You ladies are the ones who like a gay guys appearance.


Don't you suppose that men are never turned on by gay women?

Think again!


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> * I'll do my thing and if people don't like it then tough.*
> 
> .


:iagree:
That's more like it!:smthumbup:


----------



## NovellaBiers

Hey, what about this dude?


----------



## WyshIknew

I had a nice bare tummy stroke this lunchtime, Mrs Wysh crept up behind me and copped a feel.

Better than last night, she deliberately did it with freezing cold hands and laughed at me when I went "Ahhhhhhh" and my body stiffened.

Definitely more tummy rubs and chest strokes when I am trim and showing it.


----------



## Dollystanford

Buff yes, tattooed yes
Otherwise - no

I don't want to see pasty flabby man boobs any more than men want to see saggy old asses and muffin tops


----------



## WyshIknew

What's buff though?

No way am I a muscle man but I do keep myself slim!


----------



## clipclop2

*Re: Re: Topless men?*



Dollystanford said:


> Buff yes, tattooed yes
> Otherwise - no
> 
> I don't want to see pasty flabby man boobs any more than men want to see saggy old asses and muffin tops


Think about the number of posts where both men and women are encouraged to have positive self esteem. The truth is more like this post. 

We generally make judgements when we see someone's body even if it isn't sexual. So my first thought is that the got needs to drop some pounds. My second is that the guy has guts. No pun. 

The whole subject is nuts. Men want their overweight wives to be secure when naked so they can have better sex. The only time the body shape doesn't seem to matter is when an erect penis is involved. 

For women, i think the men we see in the media get a "yeah, that's nice" and the regular guys get judged as either trying too hard or not hard enough. 

You really can't win. 

If you focus your attention on your spouse it alleviates a lot if nonsense. Honestly, for me, a guy with a good body is not important. He isn't a part of my life. I also don't "get" lusting after movie stars. 

There is zero point.


----------



## heartsbeating

WyshIknew said:


> *What's buff though?*
> 
> No way am I a muscle man but I do keep myself slim!


That's a question for you to answer ....and perhaps with consideration to your wife's perception/preferences of you.


----------



## NovellaBiers

WyshIknew said:


> What's buff though?
> 
> No way am I a muscle man but I do keep myself slim!


How about this?


----------



## WyshIknew

heartsbeating said:


> That's a question for you to answer ....and perhaps with consideration to your wife's perception/preferences of you.


And, it seems, I am what she likes.

Threads like this just interest me.


----------



## WyshIknew

NovellaBiers said:


> How about this?


Nope, sorry. Old guy here.

But slim enough to not be worried about baring mine next to his.


----------



## Lyris

I voted yes, but only for hot lifeguard types. Of which there are many where I live.

My husband has a fantastic upper body so seeing him shirtless definitely elicits a sexual response.


----------



## NovellaBiers

So what do ladies here think about the above topless guy? A turn on or nay?


----------



## heartsbeating

NovellaBiers said:


> So what do ladies here think about the above topless guy? A turn or nay?


I'm concerned about the way his hand seemingly floats in mid-air.


----------



## Dollystanford

I'm not keen on his face so I'm out


----------



## NovellaBiers

heartsbeating said:


> I'm concerned about the way his hand seemingly floats in mid-air.


I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## heartsbeating

NovellaBiers said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean?


Dude could use a different wrist band. 

I'm being stoopid.


----------



## Feeling-Lonely

I voted yes, as it is seeing my husband topless but as far as strangers, don't care, anyhow when I think shirtless male first image that pops in my head are one of those old guys at sauna, pool, beach. So no, not sexy..


----------



## NovellaBiers

heartsbeating said:


> Dude could use a different wrist band.
> 
> I'm being stoopid.


Hehe, maybe you had your bat-goggles on.


----------



## Coffee Amore

His body is very toned. I like it. He looks lean and fit. But then my husband has an upper body like that. I'm much, much more partial to my own husband's body.


----------



## Daisy10

samyeagar said:


> Another thread got me thinking about this one. Yes, I know in most places it is perfectly legal and acceptible for a man to go without a shirt. Regardless of legality or social acceptance in your locale, is a man who is topless, displaying his torso sexually charged? Does it elicit a sexual response in women?


For me, yes.


----------



## heartsbeating

NovellaBiers said:


> So what do ladies here think about the above topless guy? A turn on or nay?


Not my style... but something felt familiar with the photo, so I googled. Interesting selection Novella.


----------



## Coffee Amore

heartsbeating said:


> Not my style... but something felt familiar with the photo, so I googled. Interesting selection Novella.


Ha! I guessed it even before I got confirmation. 
Still is attractive, but definitely not for me. I much prefer my own husband.


----------



## NovellaBiers

heartsbeating said:


> Not my style... but something felt familiar with the photo, so I googled. Interesting selection Novella.


Just a test, guess I'm busted. Dam those Bat-Googgles see everything.


----------



## AVR1962

I can appreciate a nice looking, well cared for, muscular male physic but seeing them doe not make me think sexual thoughts.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I don't have some crazy muscular physique or anything, but when I go running with no shirt in the summer I notice a lot more looks than when I run with a shirt on cooler days.

I live downtown and run a 3 or 4 block loop; making a stop at this park every loop for pullups and pushups. I notice lookers regularly when I'm doing pullups because I'm facing the sidewalk. Some women will glance over several times as they walk by. I'm guessing they don't think I notice because I'm preoccupied, but its pretty blatant.

So these aren't signs of sexual attraction, but rather a sort of "Hey, he's decent looking"? When I do the exact same thing with a shirt on I don't notice any lookers.

I think I speak for most guys when I say that when we see a good looking woman baring some extra skin, we're thinking: "yummy"


----------



## heartsbeating

Pullups... I'll look (men and women) because I know how damn hard they are. I appreciate the discipline and work to get there. I'm not one to eye-up a guy working out. I do have eye-balls though and if someone's looking good, doing their thing, and they're in my line of vision lol, it's going to register. It might be a passing "hot" in my mind and that's it.

Maybe there's more attention when you're shirtless. Maybe you're working harder or more aware of the glances when you're shirtless?


----------



## NovellaBiers

It could be they look because it's uncommon to see shirtless people running around or especially working out. I have to say I've never seen anyone working out shirtless at a park. But sure women do look man-tits too or maybe more stomach/sixpack and I've read women also check out each other's racks.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent

AVR1962 said:


> I can appreciate a nice looking, well cared for, muscular male physic but seeing them doe not make me think sexual thoughts.


Same here. I voted "no" in the poll.


----------



## alexm

This is what I'm seeing here:

It appears as though most women will look/glance at a nice looking male body and appreciate it for what it is. They don't necessarily get turned on, or think sexy thoughts (though some do).

I, as a male, am in that same boat - seriously. Although much less rare, I do still see the odd topless female around every now and again. It's actually totally legal in these parts. If and when I see this, it does not elicit a totally sexual response in me, either. I appreciate what I'm looking at, and it IS pleasing to the eye!

However, I think some responders are taking the OP's poll question too literally, in that if it doesn't make you, well, horny, then it's not a sexual response.

The medical sexual response cycle consists of 4 "steps" - desire, excitement, orgasm, resolution.

What we're dealing with here are the differences between desire and excitement. Desire could be as little as doing a double-take, looking a little longer than you normally would, or even just appreciating the physical aspects of the person you are looking at. It doesn't necessarily mean you jump right to the next step - excitement - which I believe some of you are basing your opinions on. "If I don't get excited, then there's no sexualisation".

From a male perspective, if I see boobs, it doesn't necessarily mean I get excited and turned on, and start thinking about sex. However (like most people) I will probably look a little longer than I normally would. It's still a sexual response whether you get a lady-boner or not.

Where I don't disagree is that the prevalence of sexual response in regards to the OP's question will differ in terms of the second step in the process - excitement. It is likely that more men will get turned on by boobs than women will get turned on by abs and pecs. But the initial desire is still there, in likely the same numbers regardless of sex. We (almost) all will glance, look, linger, etc. Men are more likely to jump to the next step a little easier, though.

On a related note, if so many women don't see the naked male body as sexual, why do male strip clubs exist? Chippendales makes a fortune off exactly this type of thing!


----------



## samyeagar

alexm said:


> This is what I'm seeing here:
> 
> It appears as though most women will look/glance at a nice looking male body and appreciate it for what it is. They don't necessarily get turned on, or think sexy thoughts (though some do).
> 
> I, as a male, am in that same boat - seriously. Although much less rare, I do still see the odd topless female around every now and again. It's actually totally legal in these parts. If and when I see this, it does not elicit a totally sexual response in me, either. I appreciate what I'm looking at, and it IS pleasing to the eye!
> 
> However, I think some responders are taking the OP's poll question too literally, in that if it doesn't make you, well, horny, then it's not a sexual response.
> 
> The medical sexual response cycle consists of 4 "steps" - desire, excitement, orgasm, resolution.
> 
> What we're dealing with here are the differences between desire and excitement. Desire could be as little as doing a double-take, looking a little longer than you normally would, or even just appreciating the physical aspects of the person you are looking at. It doesn't necessarily mean you jump right to the next step - excitement - which I believe some of you are basing your opinions on. "If I don't get excited, then there's no sexualisation".
> 
> From a male perspective, if I see boobs, it doesn't necessarily mean I get excited and turned on, and start thinking about sex. However (like most people) I will probably look a little longer than I normally would. It's still a sexual response whether you get a lady-boner or not.
> 
> Where I don't disagree is that the prevalence of sexual response in regards to the OP's question will differ in terms of the second step in the process - excitement. It is likely that more men will get turned on by boobs than women will get turned on by abs and pecs. But the initial desire is still there, in likely the same numbers regardless of sex. We (almost) all will glance, look, linger, etc. Men are more likely to jump to the next step a little easier, though.
> 
> On a related note, if so many women don't see the naked male body as sexual, why do male strip clubs exist? Chippendales makes a fortune off exactly this type of thing!


This is pretty much exactly what I was going for here. Attraction, or lack of attraction is a sexual response. Doing the double take, lingering glance, thinking damn he looks good, even for a fleeting moment is indeed a sexual response.

It almost seems that some women here are trying to claim that when they do exactly this, it is not sexual, but there is also the suggestion that if a man does the same thing, that it is.

I know for myself, many other men, and what alexm just said above, I have seen many a topless or half naked woman, thought to myself damn, nice rack, ass, legs, what ever, but had no desire to have sex with them, and within seconds, the fleeting thought is gone. I really haven't seen anything on this thread to suggest that women are any different in this regard, though I have seen lots of reasons why if a woman does it, it's not sexualization.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

heartsbeating said:


> I'm not one to eye-up a guy working out. I do have eye-balls though and if someone's looking good, doing their thing, and they're in my line of vision lol, it's going to register. It might be a passing "hot" in my mind and that's it.
> 
> Maybe there's more attention when you're shirtless. Maybe you're working harder or more aware of the glances when you're shirtless?


Yeah, nobody stares or anything... its the multiple head turns that I really notice. Also that feeling that someone standing at the corner has their head turned *just enough* and is eyeing you from the corner of their eye. I can't really tell, so who knows, maybe its just my imagination. I'm a little self-conscious about running down the street with no shirt on anyway, so I only do it when its crazy hot and a shirt would end up looking like I'm wearing a wet rag. lol


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

NovellaBiers said:


> It could be they look because it's uncommon to see shirtless people running around or especially working out. I have to say I've never seen anyone working out shirtless at a park. But sure women do look man-tits too or maybe more stomach/sixpack and I've read women also check out each other's racks.


Really, there's a few of us that do here - mostly younger guys. It's a little playground with a pullup bar, and monkey bars... and some low horizontal beam thing that I haven't quite figured out what its for yet. lol There's a group of black guys that workout and play basketball without shirts at a park a little further away. Doesn't really look odd.

I feel more out of place when I'm shirtless running around the block because I pass a few office buildings.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

alexm said:


> On a related note, if so many women don't see the naked male body as sexual, why do male strip clubs exist? Chippendales makes a fortune off exactly this type of thing!


I think its more a gimmick thing... a crazy night out with the girls as opposed to getting all amped up over the dude's bodies. Notice how rare male strip clubs are?

I don't get aroused by seeing women bare some flesh either generally. There's no sexual context. I do however get a big hard... kick  of desire to go touch... or at least want to keep looking. I get locked in and even when I'm trying to be discreet/respectful, I often can't help but look repeatedly. 

Thank goodness for sunglasses.


----------



## RandomDude

I hate sunnies... when I was in my teens I used to punch the face in with anyone wearing sunnies who I thought was staring at me heh

Anyways, on topic... since working out extensively... I now have manboobs 

And I'm curious, what would you consider more attractive?

This kind of chest:









Or this kind of chest:


----------



## NovellaBiers

I think the top one has Photoshopped abs. At least they look really fake or funny.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I am not a big fan of overdeveloped pecs. They end up looking like boobs.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

..in need of a Seinfeld 'man-ssiere' (a brassiere for men)


----------



## clipclop2

Male strip clubs have to be a joke. The idea that any woman would consider going to one boggles my mind. 

Cheesy. 

All I can think of is The Village People. 

And heaven forbid someone takes it more seriously than that, behaving like a pig is no more attractive for a woman than it is for a man.


----------



## RandomDude

Not answering my question >.<!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

My gf says both guys are more hairy than she likes, they need to shave, the top guy has been shopped, and his pecs are too plump.

The bottom guy is cuter from what she can see.


----------



## RandomDude

Good, I have no chest-hair, so 

But looks like I'll have to work on my cardio and lose these boobs (no they aren't as big as THAT lol)


----------



## Created2Write

RandomDude said:


> I hate sunnies... when I was in my teens I used to punch the face in with anyone wearing sunnies who I thought was staring at me heh
> 
> Anyways, on topic... since working out extensively... I now have manboobs
> 
> And I'm curious, what would you consider more attractive?
> 
> This kind of chest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this kind of chest:


Aside from the first pic looking kind of funny, I like both. DH has smaller pecs, but he's been trying to bulk up and I love it. I'm more of a shoulder person, though. 

DH is harrier than either of those guys... Looooooovvvvvvveeeeee his chest hair. Rawr.


----------



## RandomDude

So this no good? =/


----------



## RandomDude

OMFG WTF LOL :










:rofl:


----------



## Created2Write

I don't see anything wrong with his chest. I like unshaven chests, too. 

Big pecs, flat pecs...as long as they're not flabby, I'm not picky.


----------



## Created2Write

RandomDude said:


> OMFG WTF LOL :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Yikes...


----------



## RandomDude

No flabby man-bewbies... ok got it!


----------



## NovellaBiers

RandomDude said:


> So this no good? =/


What about the face? Can you ignore it totally. Maybe he's had a boob-job.


----------



## tmbirdy

samyeagar said:


> No even a wow, he's hot thought, maybe a double take before moving on and never thinking of him again?


Maybe I am an odd female, but yes a random hot guy with nice arms and chest in a picture or passing by would get a positive sexual response from me. A brief passing thought...shirt on or off. I would think that would be pretty normal.


----------

